# Morel-Lavelle Lesion Thigh



## cwilson3333 (Mar 1, 2013)

Patient has contusion/morel-lavelle lesion that was 25 cm long and about 20 cm wide,
bicycle accident.

The doctor did the following procedures:

Incision, evacuation of fluid, debridement of cyst, closure of cyst, and then injection of doxycycline as a sclerosing agent.

1 hour after injection [in recovery room], wound was examined, most of doxycycline and fluid had been removed.  Doxycycline removed, and leg dressed, wrapped and pressure dressing applied.

I'm looking at CPT 27301 for the incision and evacuation ?

Can I code 20610 for the injection of the agent [in OR] and 20610 again in recovery room for aspiration of doxycycline ?  Im assuming the application of the pressure dressing is not to be charged.

First time coding this procedure, so hope I'm heading in the right direction.


Thanks,
CW


----------

